# Need a pastry chef externship?



## kelly husak (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello! I go to pastry school in Boulder, CO, at Auguste Escoffier School of Culinary Arts. I am done with my classmates and teacher in 6 weeks, on December 21st, and from January to March, I need an externship set up in order to graduate. I will work for free, as an externship is filed under, and I am willing to try and find a way to travel to other places if the opportunity arises. I would love to work in a proffesional kitchen, rather than in a bakery. I've learned from my experience in class that my favorites to make are Molecular Gastronomy, Bread, Cheesecake and specifically Baked Alaskas, otherwise known as Norwegian Omlettes. Anyone who can direct me to a possible lead would be great  Thanks in advance for your time and opinions.

~Kelly


----------



## seth chick (Jul 30, 2012)

I would suggest checking out the Walt Disney Culinary Program. It's a paid program for starters, they provide housing and transportation as well. I did my program in 2010 and had the privilage to work with some of  the best pastry chefs in the state. Anyway it's a great program and the Disney name on your resume is a pretty good way to land a job.


----------



## kelly husak (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks, I just finished applying to them  Fingers crossed!


----------

